# Looking for a spindle adapter



## Texatdurango (May 31, 2008)

I have a Grizzly G4000 that has 39mm x 4mm threads on the headstock spindle.  I also have several tools and chucks with 1" x 8tpi threads and have searched high and low and no one has an adapter.  Lots of 33mm x 3.5mm adapters but no 39mm!  

My question, does anone have any idea who might carry a 39mm x 4mm to 1" x 8tpi adapter?  Grizzly is closed 'till monday, MSC is offline, KBC, Little Machine Shop have nothing and my Google searches are coming up empty handed.

If I can't find one, I think my only solution would be to insert a mt-3 spindle with a 1" x 8 tpi end and use a drawbar to hold it in.


----------



## randyrls (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texatdurango_
> 
> I have a Grizzly G4000 that has 39mm x 4mm threads on the headstock spindle.  I also have several tools and chucks with 1" x 8tpi threads and have searched high and low and no one has an adapter.  Lots of 33mm x 3.5mm adapters but no 39mm!
> 
> If I can't find one, I think my only solution would be to insert a mt-3 spindle with a 1" x 8 tpi end and use a drawbar to hold it in.


I wanted to find something line this to use my Oneway 4 jaw self-centering chuck on my G4000, but have been unable to find one.  Internal threading a 39 x 4mm is a bit beyond my comfort level.

If anyone knows where these can be have, please pipe up!

Tex;  LMS sells an MT3 taper with a blank end on it.  The end is 1.5" x 1.5".  You should be able to turn it down and put whatever thread on it that you want.  The part below takes a 3/8 x 16 drawbar. A long bolt with 2 or 3 finder washers works well.


http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2393&category=10


----------



## Randy_ (Jun 3, 2008)

Why don't you see if johnnycnc could make one for you?


----------



## woody0207 (Jun 3, 2008)

If you can't find one that is in stock and if johnycnc is not available, the following is a source for a custom adapter. I had one made for an old Delta lathe with nonstandard threads. Cost was $50 and the end product exceeded my expectations. The gentleman's name who did the work was Cy.

http://woodenpost.com/products/change_spindle_size_on_lathe.htm


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 5, 2008)

PSI carries a lot of adapters. Amazon often also has them at lower prices. One of the higher end woodturning catalogs has a big selection of adapters. I do recall they were quite expensive, like $40.00 to $60.00. Downside, I can't recall the name of the supplier. Will post if it comes to me. Keep searching.


----------



## Chuck Key (Jun 5, 2008)

Maybe http://bestwoodtools.com/ under Woodturning Tools and Accessories then about half way down the page.  Pick up a PenPal while you are at it.

The page says:

Special thread sizes available on request. Please call us at 931-788-0429 for a quotation.

Chuckie


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chuck Key_
> 
> Maybe http://bestwoodtools.com/ under Woodturning Tools and Accessories then about half way down the page.  Pick up a PenPal while you are at it.
> 
> ...


Well it's getting ugly!  It appears that no one is going to have this particular adapter.  

I called bestwoodtools Monday and they returned my call Tuesday giving me a quote of $170!  So much for that!  I also got with JohnnyCNC last week and he said he would entertain the notion of making a few if I could get a few other takers from various metal lathe sites I belong to but so far I see no other interest, just talk.

That said, I think I will revert to plan B.  I ordered an MT3 collet chuck and draw bar so at least I can use all my collets to hold various size blanks for working on nibs and other tiny pen parts.

John, look closely at the photo below and see if you can find the penpal!  I bought this last year and use it to mark every pen I make.  It and my spring loaded center punch get a lot of use when making pens.


----------



## Chuck Key (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes, I see it and I really like the hook with all the clamps just above it


----------

